# Step by Step to take Sprint Tab from Stock EF17 to JTS ICS build 6?



## mattpall

Can anyone provide a step by step on how to get to ICS from a bone stock EF17 sprint tab? Just flashed back to stock with odin after failing to get JTs build or AOKP to run on my tab. I would get assert failed... looking for VZW build prop with build 6 and got a bootloop with AOKP 27 but it would at least flash...

Please include a link to the latest CWM and the best advice to install it...
I have odin....

I need to know:
Best way to install CWM on sprint tab from odin
How to get to ICS from there...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ianphillips1

There's a thread on xda that is exactly what your requesting

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## frickinjerms

I wonder if the thing everyone is missing is that repartition .pit file??

Sent from my SPH-P100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecvision

One thing I had issues with my sprint was going from stock to AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD7 was partition related so I loaded build5 then went to build7 without issues.


----------



## hic87

There is no topc on xda for sprint tab , and i've tested with AOKP topic but , my cwm couldn't flash it , it said

"finding update package...
opening update package 
verifuing update package...
E : signature verification failed
Instalation aborted

and after reading all the topic i found this  http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...523174&page=33 , so they said it will not work with sprint , and some of them said we sould look for cmda , and sorry but i souldn't find any sprint's rom topic , so if any one can give us a hand i'll apreciate his help


----------



## player911

I just created one a few days ago in the general section with all the files and links and a very detailed step by step.

You don't need a pit file as CM9 build5 to build7 will repartition anyway.

You probably just need to clear caches and wipe. You only need hiemdall to flash the kernel and recovery... all of which are in my thread over there.I have a sprint tab P100 and it definitely works well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

